# When to change to adult food



## trudy

We have been feeding Gibson Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food since we got him at 11 weeks. He still has a cup three times a day. When should we switch him to adult food? 

Also, we use baby carrots, blueberries, apples and bananas as treats and for training we have been using Zukes.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred

My oldest V stayed on puppy food for well over a year. I had younger dogs in the house, and it was just easier that way. If your wanting to switch there are some all stages dog food on the market.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

You might be too young, but do you remember this commercial? Not saying use the product, but the message is the same. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERSOOlTDTPw

"Puppy Chow for a full year....til he's full grown"


----------



## trudy

Awww! I do remember that. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## gingerling

Large breed food? Why?

Some foods are formulated for specific life stages, others aren't. For those that are, you keep them on it for about a year. But you can tell I have some concerns about your choice here, perhaps that's another matter...


----------



## trudy

That's what was recommended by several breeders and vet.


----------



## gingerling

Yes, I understand that it was recommended, I just don't understand why.


----------



## trudy

From what I understand, the formula helps them develop the bone structure slower helping prevent problems in the future. I have to be honest, I didn't question the suggestion. I just took their word for it.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

trudy said:


> From what I understand, the formula helps them develop the bone structure slower helping prevent problems in the future. I have to be honest, I didn't question the suggestion. I just took their word for it.


This is a late response, but you are correct. Too much calcium can cause issues. The large breed puppy foods are catered towards highly active medium size dogs, large dogs, and giant breeds. Vizlsas can be considered medium dogs or large dogs. There are a lot of 45 lb dogs on the forum as well as 65+ lb dogs. This type of food is best suited for their growth rate and bone structure.


----------



## Walt Watson

Generally, dogs can eat dog food about 1 year and a half, of course, you can also advance a little, but not too early, because the puppies have a lot of nutrients in the food and can supply the dog to grow, the adult dog food is fat. And protection is the main, so it is better to be a dog with a long body or a puppy.


----------



## moonlightviz

I never feed puppy food and use an all stages grain free kibble from weaning onward. 

More reading - https://blog.homesalive.ca/what-sho...FvqWN0R92KTsvLvHuBAaUYeZGp9Q9fwNRZ11mBjnfxmL8

Large breed food is suited for large/giant breeds of dogs (Great Danes, St. Bernards or Mastiffs) when growing too fast can cause problems as they can gain 80 lbs a year.


----------

